# Ipad 2 screwed after IOS 8 update



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Ever since this first update in IOS 8 it's been screwed. There's been a couple of updates since that have helped a bit, but it's dealt a crippling blow to my iPad.

Problems include,

Page instability.
Lagging load times.
Certain websites including this one, don't load or function properly.
Sound effects go away for no reason.
Copy/Paste function doesn't work.

There's other things I can't think of off hand, short of wiping it clean and reloading IOS 7 again, if that's even possible, what can I do?

I never experienced ANY of these issues prior to the update... Any help would GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Did you do the update OTA or through iTunes? I know some people with the 4S had issues because the processor isn't fast enough. Is the 2 the newest iPad?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I had and still do have the same issues and it pisses me off. It's like a crap shoot whenever I come on to the site as to what I may or may not see anymore. Plus half the time the things I used to be able to do with my IPad are no longer an option.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Maybe it`s time to drop crApple and get android? Or install jailbreak?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Did you do the update OTA or through iTunes? I know some people with the 4S had issues because the processor isn't fast enough. Is the 2 the newest iPad?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just wrote a long response to your question and it wouldn't go through... Exact nonsense I'm talking about.

It's the second gen iPad just discontinued, came out 3.5 years ago.. Updated via WIFI. In general setting when it says update is available.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Victor_inox said:


> Maybe it`s time to drop crApple and get android? Or install jailbreak?


My daughter has a galaxy tablet no issues, same as my galaxy S2 phone. I have no idea what jailbreak does, or what it'll do. This thing isn't even 2 years old yet and I paid over $500 for it. I bought a PC tower 8 years ago that just starting screwing up because it's still using XP.

Like I can't even shut this POS off. It just turns back on again.....


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> I had and still do have the same issues and it pisses me off. It's like a crap shoot whenever I come on to the site as to what I may or may not see anymore. Plus half the time the things I used to be able to do with my IPad are no longer an option.


Does yours atleast stay shut off when you turn it off? If mine did that I'd be happy.


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

mmiller said:


> Ever since this first update in IOS 8 it's been screwed. There's been a couple of updates since that have helped a bit, but it's dealt a crippling blow to my iPad.
> 
> Problems include,
> 
> ...


Apple is notorious for this ****. Planned obsolescence. The kicker is they don't let you downgrade. You can't go back to IOS 7. Although they released a couple of small updates to IOS 8 that seems to have fixed most of it on my iPad 2 it's still not as fast as IOS 6 and 7 were.


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Did you do the update OTA or through iTunes? I know some people with the 4S had issues because the processor isn't fast enough. Is the 2 the newest iPad?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, the iPad 2 is from 2011


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

I can deal with it being a little slower, I just use this for browsing/Email/Business/Photos, ect. just want everything to work and load properly like it did before. Oh shut off and sound effect would be nice as well.

The few updates Apple has done since has improved things slightly, but not satisfactory.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Mine is the the 2013 model and it will turn off and on when needed. It's just again when I type a full list of things, and go to hit send it will freeze and poof it's all gone. I deal with it because its not my only table so I'm not losing sleep over it. But I can tell you when it goes, I won't purchase another Apple product to replace it with.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

mmiller said:


> I just wrote a long response to your question and it wouldn't go through... Exact nonsense I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the second gen iPad just discontinued, came out 3.5 years ago.. Updated via WIFI. In general setting when it says update is available.



Try the update while connected to iTunes. Sadly, the older processors aren't fast enough. I had to replace my daughter's 4S because iOS 8 kept locking it up. It blows but the older processors can't keep up. That said, there are ways to go back to 7. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I get a giggle when I see people say to try android, like their roll outs are any better. lol 
You couldn't pay me to go back to android or a galaxy. I can't even put into words how much I hated that "experience". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mmiller said:


> My daughter has a galaxy tablet no issues, same as my galaxy S2 phone. I have no idea what jailbreak does, or what it'll do. This thing isn't even 2 years old yet and I paid over $500 for it. I bought a PC tower 8 years ago that just starting screwing up because it's still using XP.
> 
> Like I can't even shut this POS off. It just turns back on again.....


XP is most stable OS microsoft ever released, I still have XP machines going strong. 
my Father in law still using galaxy 7 plus 3years old and used outside daily.
damn thing refuse to die, given battery is not holding for more than 2 hours streaming video. he want a new one but can`t justify buying one because of it.
I have galaxy 3 8" tablet myself and love everything about it. I will never buy
overpriced overhyped outdated piece of crapple. best thing about it is resale value. sell damn thing buy yourself galaxy tab 4 8" you`ll love it.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Apple fanboyism unexplainable, they just love whatever ishit hit the market.
Sadly my wife in the same camp, her thing it`s that just works even when it doesn`t.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

The latest IOS is 8.1.2.


I have an original ipad with IOS 5, no upgrades available or planned for this IPad, ha ha maybe that is the solution to never deal with a red 1 on the settings icon.  Never had any issues except speed, videos you tube etc, no issues, I have an Iphone 5 and new Ipad mini 3 both of those flake with the wifi, they need to be closer to the router operate with wifi, my original ipad works in longer range with wifi. My iphone 5 still has IOS 7 and I may not upgrade to 8. 

I do not use tapatak, and sometimes with the mini 3, I get smiley faces on the certain areas of the thread on this site, once I refresh it is is perfect, some minor site bug I think and only here. No issues on other sites.

By the way my original 32 gb ipad will be available for sale and it is a 10 out of 10 in functionality and 9.7 in appearance for what it is and can do. 

I will be happy to provide more info if anyone is interested.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't like Apple, hate my Ipad mini 2. Just don't get the hype around Apple. Nothing special

Oh BTW as you see bellow i have it (Ipad mini 2) in my system. Well nope I ditched that plan. Hated every part of it. Haven't updated the layout yet as its still changing around


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Victor_inox said:


> Apple fanboyism unexplainable, they just love whatever ishit hit the market.
> Sadly my wife in the same camp, her thing it`s that just works even when it doesn`t.


If you have to spend time "customizing" your Android device ("customizing" is code for "make **** work right") then it's hardly a superior device. 

Let me know how your next group text goes.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

quality_sound said:


> If you have to spend time "customizing" your Android device ("customizing" is code for "make **** work right") then it's hardly a superior device.
> 
> Let me know how your next group text goes.


everything I need it to do it does just fine, thanks for asking, unlike wifey iphone piece of **** eating damn battery in 2 hours after full change. 
I bought 10000mAh battery for her to carry with her slick 7.8mm iphone so she can make a phone call when it matters.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Beckerson1 said:


> Don't like Apple, hate my Ipad mini 2. Just don't get the hype around Apple. Nothing special
> 
> Oh BTW as you see bellow i have it (Ipad mini 2) in my system. Well nope I ditched that plan. Hated every part of it. Haven't updated the layout yet as its still changing around


Hype thing is easy, spend a fortune on pretty commercials and shiple will buy anything. Apple didn`t invented anything in technology every piece was stolen or bought from someone else.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

I bought the iPad because I had an android phone, I wanted to try Apple. Theirs things I like and dislike about both.... That said I've been happy with my iPad till as of late.

I don't know a whole lot about computers, I never had an issue with XP but Adobe and other programs stopped working and wouldn't update...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mmiller said:


> I bought the iPad because I had an android phone, I wanted to try Apple. Theirs things I like and dislike about both.... That said I've been happy with my iPad till as of late.
> 
> I don't know a whole lot about computers, I never had an issue with XP but Adobe and other programs stopped working and wouldn't update...


maybe it`s time to pay someone to bring your XP machine back to it`s glory?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Victor_inox said:


> Maybe it`s time to drop crApple and get android? Or install jailbreak?


So what does Jailbraking do?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Victor_inox said:


> maybe it`s time to pay someone to bring your XP machine back to it`s glory?


Yes, i think so..


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

mmiller said:


> Yes, i think so..


I`d do it but I`m too far away.


----------

